# Авиация > Современность >  "Ходили мы походами.." III. Дальней авиации посвещ

## An-Z

В относительном спокойствии прошёл май. Надо же и послужить немного, а то многие сослуживцы начали меня забывать и при встрече ехидно спрашивали, служу ли я или как? В конце мая с друзьями смотались на денёк в Шаталово, где были масштабные полёты и удалось очень хорошо поработать. Часть фотографий из той поездки размещены тут: http://foto.rambler.ru/users/a-zinchuk/6/
А после полётов было приятно пообщаться с авиаторами в местном кафе которое можно считать филиалом полкового музея. Перед кафе развивается флаг ВВС, стены украшены фотографиями людей и самолётов, а в небольшом зальчике помимо разных фотографий собраны модели практически всех самолётов находившихся на вооружении полка. 
 В июне о нас вспомнил штаб Дальней авиации. Золотов ещё в прошлом году договорился с ними о работе над книгой к их юбилею, который должен быть в декабре 2004 года. Но так как для старта работ необходимы были деньги, а у военных их традиционно не было, то они молчали как партизаны на допросе. И вот, когда времени на нормальную работу практически не оставалось, они засуетились, и выяснилось, что деньги есть, книгу будем  делать и надо срочно собирать материал по их частям. Вместо того чтоб спокойно работать в течении года, нас решили прокатить по всем аэродромам за 10 дней. Сразу было ясно, что от такой поездки толку будет мало, особенно мне, как фотографу. Но и отказываться от такого предложения было бы нелепо. Нам было сказано, что скоро нам сообщат план нашей работы с дальниками. Первоначально планировалось нас провезти за неделю по европейской части страны, а потом по  остальным аэродромам. Традиционно никаких точных сроков не оговаривалось. И вот, в пятницу после совещания я случайно зашёл в штаб, где дежурный сообщил мне, что надо позвонить Золотову. Звоню, оказывается, 15 июня, а это ближайший понедельник, под нас выделен самолёт и мы летим по маршруту Остафьево-Сольцы-Шайковка-Энгельс-Тамбов-Рязань, а на следующей неделе летим за Урал. Здорово конечно, но пятница, 16.00, в части уже никого, командир куда-то уехал. Решил в принципе вопрос о предоставлении части отпуска с непосредственным начальником, договорился о подмене в нарядах, жду командира… Объяснив ситуацию, я получил добро и от него. Осталось время затариться плёнкой и ангажировать цифровик. 15 июня в 10.00 я в полном боевом снаряжении был у штаба ДА, через несколько минут появился Василий , а  последним появился «пресс-атташе» от «дальников», который нас должен был сопровождать. Через час мы были в Остафьево и в 12-ть погрузились в Ан-26. Взлетели и пошли на Сольцы. После взлёта нас проинструктировал о правилах поведения на борту борт-инженер. Нас это развеселило и я ему напомнил, что тоже самое он нам говорил в прошлом году, когда мы летели в Энгельс, удивительно, но он нас вспомнил. Потом нас попытался грузануть «пресс-атташе» рассказывая о том, что есть Дальняя Авиация, через пару минут нам стало ясно, что в авиации он разбирается слабо, а ему стало понятно, что с большим успехом об авиации ему расскажем мы. Через минут 20 он завалился спать, а я уселся у иллюминатора с фотоаппаратом. Пока шли над Подмосковьем, было на что посмотреть, но через час всё затянулось сплошной облачностью и смотреть, тем более фотать, стало не на что. Внезапно почувствовал разворот и засветившее с противоположного курса солнце подтвердило мысл,ь что мы легли на обратный курс. Выяснилось, что в Сольцах сильная гроза и нас развернули в Шайковку.

----------


## An-Z

Сели, зарулили на стоянку, самолёт встречать вышло всё командование полка при полном параде. Когда из самолёта первым вылез слегка помятый капитан (атташе) лица начальства потухли. Оказалось, почему-то им сообщили, что на самолёте летит командующий 37 ВА, его то начальство и встречало. 
После обеда прошлись по гарнизону, на стоянках уже делать было нечего, так как всех распустили по домам. Договорились с утра, до отлёта, проехать до стоянки и сфотографировать их матчасть. 
Но как всё трудно решалось, жуть.. вылет у нас был запланирован на 9.00 Заполит говорит, "а у нас в 9 только развод личного состава.. " предлагаю часть людей отправить на стоянки без развода, полное непонимание.. как же, посягнул на святое. Получилось проще перенести время вылета самолёта. В первый день поработали с историческим формуляром и отсняли  памятники Ту-22М2 и Ту-16П. Утро встретило нас гнусненьким дождиком, тем не менее, нас повезли на стоянки, там народ уже снимал с одного Ту-22 чехлы, но наотрез отказались снимать заглушки, ну и лана.. поснимали, что было возможно и помчались к Ан-26.

----------


## An-Z

До Сольцов было пара часов лёта и Вася пошёл знакомиться с экипажем, забавно было наблюдать через некоторое время весь экипаж читающий «Мир Авиации» пока "Ан" пилит себе на автопилоте. В Сольцах нас сразу повели в хорошо устроенный музей и хотя не было электричества, нам удалось там кое что поснимать. На аэродроме заметно было движение, шла подготовка к предстоящим полётам, и после обеда мы поехали на стоянки. Нам показали всё что нас интересовало, дали возможность побеседовать с ветеранами части, да ещё и накормили на дорогу. От посещения этого гарнизона остались самые тёплые впечатления. С 18.00 сидели в самолёте, ждали разрешения на вылет, Энгельс не принимал по метеоусловиям. В 19.00 дали добро и в 19.10 мы взлетели. Пока сидели, разговорились с экипажем, они очень высоко ценили своего командира корабля, рассказывали о его опытности. Видимо попросили его продемонстрировать своё мастерство.. так я ещё не взлетал, Ан26 оторвавшись от полосы, убрал шасси и продолжил разгон на высоте 5 метров, пройдя на такой высоте всю ВПП на его торце резко перевёл самолёт в набор высоты. Конечно, не взлёт на истребителе, но всё равно впечатляюще.

----------


## An-Z

несколько фоток из Сольцов

----------


## An-Z

Сольцы

----------


## Бомбер

> несколько фоток из Сольцов


Андрей, прекрасные фото!
Пара вопросов:
1. Время действия на фото с "Приветом для Ахмад-Шаха" известен? Понятно, что Афган...
2. Бортовую живопЫсь на Бэкфайре поближе отснять удалось?

----------


## An-Z

2Бомбер
Спасибо. Заглядывайте сюда попозже, будет продолжение..
1. Прямо воттак время действий не скажу, но так как отснят исторический формуляр части, периодн работы в ДРА восстановить можно достаточно точно.
2. Безусловно, так как любые "художества" на самолётах меня особенно интересуют.

----------


## Бомбер

> 2Бомбер
> Спасибо. Заглядывайте сюда попозже, будет продолжение..


Ждем-с с нетерпением!  :P 
Еще вопросец образовался. У вас походы случаем по Дальнему Востоку не планируются? А то у нас тут и самолеты большие и девушки красивые  :roll:

----------


## Бомбер

> и девушки красивые  :roll:


Собственно  :P

----------


## An-Z

Планируются.. тем более, что там ТАКИЕ девушка и самолёт!! 
Вы бы в гости штоль пригласили..  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

ещё чуток фоток из Сольцов и в Энгельс..

----------


## Бомбер

> Планируются.. тем более, что там ТАКИЕ девушка и самолёт!!


Н-ды-ы-ы-ы-ы.. Песня про "ПЕРВЫМ делом САМОЛЕТЫ" явно устарела :D  :D 




> Вы бы в гости штоль пригласили..


К сожалению, все мои контакты с тамошним начальством, постепенно налаживавшиеся два года, два месяца назад рухнули в один момент. Погиб очень хороший человек, на котором все и держалось... Поэтому пропуск на авиабазу в будний день сделать не получится, если только вы по своим каналам пробьете. 
Кстати, к корреспондентам там очень трепетное отношение  :D К примеру, группу, которая снимала фильм к юбилею 79-го ТБАП, катали на эМэСе на Белую - чисто ради воздушных съемок.
А вообще, Украинка каждый год на День авиации устраивает день открытых дверей - так что ВИЛКАМ! Если этот вариант вас устроит, организацию вашего пребывания здесь организуем  :P 
А снимать есть что - три именных эМэСа только чего стоят  :roll:

----------


## Бомбер

> ещё чуток фоток из Сольцов и в Энгельс..


моя скандировать:
ЭН-ГЕЛЬС! ЭН-ГЕЛЬС! МЕД-ВЕ-ДИИИИИИИ!!!!!!!!!!!
ДАЙОШЬ!!!!!!!!!!!  :P  :P

----------


## An-Z

До Энгелса пилили 3 часа, с учётом другого часового пояса оказались там в полночь. Невероятные ощущения, когда выходишь из хорошо вентилируемого самолёта (да и в Сольцах было довольно прохладно) в теплую ночь, наполненную запахом полыни, степи, стрёкотом цикад. Сразу захотелось в Крым.. но там нет таких самолётов!
 В Энгельсе нас ждало достаточно прохладное отношение, что делать, они явно избалованны прессой. С нас постарались слупить денег и за гостиницу и за питание, да и с машиной для передвижения по аэродрому были постоянные проблемы. В Энегльсе есть что посмотреть, но поснимать нам и в этот раз удалось очень мало. Пока дождались машины, пока доехали до стоянки начал накрапывать дождь, народ начал чехлить самолёты, финита.. До Ту-95МС мы так и не добрались. Совсем немного пофотографировав  на стоянке, поехали в музей ДА. В этом отношении  "энгельцы" молодцы, собрали большигство техники проходившей через аэродром. На болшом участке аэродрома собраны самолёты от Ан-2, с которого якобы прыгал с парашютом Гагарин, до Ту-95. Так же хорошо представлен арсенал ДА, от бомб до ракет. В самом музее тоже есть на что посмотреть, рекомендую.
После обеда поработали с формулярами дивизии, а так же посетили музеи полков. Всё проделывалось  бегом, так как на 18.00 был назначен вылет. Вылет произвели по плану и  в 19.30 мы приземлились в Тамбове. Погода там была отличная. Пока шли по аэродрому оценил их музей и сделал на ходу несколько кадров. Командование заранее предупрежденное о нашем желании помыться в бане, респект «пресс-атташе», быстро нас разместило и доставило в баньку, где очень неплохо посидели до полуночи. Банщиком там был бывший комбат Тамбовского училища, через него прошла фактически вся дальняя авиация, позабавил нас рассказом, как он Дудаеву усы сбривал, боевой дед.

----------


## An-Z

а теперь пошли по музею

----------


## An-Z

идём далее..

----------


## Forger

Ничего не добавлю...

----------


## An-Z

> Н-ды-ы-ы-ы-ы.. Песня про "ПЕРВЫМ делом САМОЛЕТЫ" явно устарела :D  :D


  :Wink:   ну... есть разные мнения, разные ситуации.. :lol: 

Спасибо за пришлашение,  однако пробить что либо в пресс-службе ВВС дело крайне трудное. Желание у меня есть, а вот со временем пока туго, но если вдруг наметится поездка я с тобой свяжусь.. а уж о том , что у вас поснимать есть что я знаю..

----------


## An-Z

и снова музей...

----------


## An-Z

летим из Энгельса в Тамбов.. по пути погода заметно улучшается..

----------


## An-Z

идём на посадку...

----------


## An-Z

Утром "атташе" сказал, что вылет на Рязань  запланированный на 16.00, перенесён на 14.00. Поэтому нам пришлось достаточно резво посетить интернат, работающий вместо военного училища. Вообще судьба училища это тема отдельного разговора. В очередной раз увидел, с какой тупостью ломались наши вооружённые силы, хорошо, что находятся люди противостоящие этому. Авиационная часть в Тамбове долгое время официально не существовала, где ещё такое возможно? 
После того как всё училище было разворовано, решили снова на его основе часть организовать. Вот своими силами всё поднимают, отстраивают. В интернате учат ребят-сирот начальной лётной подготовке, уже первый выпуск поступил в лётные училища. Сохранился хороший музей в котором много материалов по истории полка М.Расковой, жаль не было времени спокойно там поработать. 
На аэродроме есть небольшой музей с натурными экспонатами. Там есть Як-18,  L -29, L-39, МиГ-23, МиГ-27, Ту-134УБЛ, Су-25, Ан-24, впечатляет база хранения Ту-134УБЛ, там их около 60 штук, чудом спасли от разделки.  Сейчас их потихоньку вводят в строй, так как по ресурсу им летать ещё и летать!
Отменно пообедав, с 13.30 сидели у самолёта, но в Рязани была гроза и нам пришлось прозагорать до 15.00 когда дали команду на старт. Даром времени я не терял, а пошёл на стоянку Ан-26, где отфотал не мало интересных бортов.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> впечатляет база хранения Ту-134УБЛ, там их около 60 штук, чудом спасли от разделки.  Сейчас их потихоньку вводят в строй, так как по ресурсу им летать ещё и летать!


Андрей, а кто на УБЛ летает? Или его как транспортный используют?

----------


## An-Z

большей частью Ту-134Уб используют как транспортные или VIP ("ЦНА"), "боевых" всего несколько штук, их фото будут далее..

----------


## Anonymous

[quote="Бомбер"]


> и девушки красивые  :roll:


Подтверждаю, только что оттуда вернулся.  8)

----------


## An-Z

"тамбовский зверинец"

----------


## An-Z

завершая "тамбовску" часть обзора не удержался дать маленький оффтоп, думаю многим он будет интересен..

----------


## An-Z

В 16.00 мы были в Рязани, которая встретила нас раскатистым рокотом НК-12. Я еле успел вытащить фотоаппарат и сфотать рулящий на старт Ту-95МС«Челябинск». К сожалению нас кто то где то ждал и замполит Центра повёл нас по начальству, гостиницам, столовой. Я торопился успеть на полёты, но поделать ничего не мог, официоз. Мы всё обсудили только к 18.00 и сразу помчались на аэродром, где успели запечатлеть взлёт и посадку Ту-22М3 и Ту-134УБК. В 20.00 наступила тишина, оказалось Ту-95 поймал птицу, поэтому полёты было решено отбить. Громко сказав, У!!!, мы поплелись в столовку. После ужина сидеть в гостинице не хотелось и я предложил Васе прогуляться по аэродрому. «Пресс-атташе» нас сопровождать не захотел, снабдив на дорожку советами как отмазаться от ДСЧ. Вечер был хорош и мы удачно прошли через музей, стоянки, фотографируя. Бдительность дежурных была на высоте, на каждом шагу приходилось объяснять кто мы такие, но похоже наши объяснения никто не проверял. Всё-таки пара шатающихся по аэродрому челов увешанных фотоаппаратами без сопровождающего, редкость. На следующий день мы поработали в музее Центра, который можно считать лучшим и крупнейшим музеем ДА, а потом погостили у «заправщиков». В обед мы рванули домой, распрощавшись с нашим «атташе» до понедельника.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> завершая "тамбовску" часть обзора не удержался дать маленький оффтоп, думаю многим он будет интересен..


Красавец! А откуда фото? Из музея? А еще фото этого аппарата есть?

----------


## An-Z

продолжу..

----------


## An-Z

на этом "полтиннике" мы пролетели по маршруту Остафьево-Шайковка-Сольцы-Энгельс-Тамбов-Рязань, безо всяких приключений провели в воздухе почти 10 часов, за что наша благодарность экипажу этого самолёта!

----------


## Вячеслав

Спасибо, большое! Андрей, а вообще как обстоят дела с посещениям музеев при частях? Необходимо ли обязательное испрошение разрешения через прессслужбу ВВС (по опыту разговора с оными простому человеку посещение не светит, направляют в Монино  :evil: )?

----------


## Nazar

Вы в принципе правы,но как говориться есть нюансы,допустим Вы собрались в музей ПВО в Савастлейке,он находится на территории гарнизона,следовательно Вам надо попасть в гарнизон,а не на территорию в/ч,далее Вы собрались в музей 67БАП в Сиверской,который находится на территории воинской части и попадает под юрисдикцию ком полка,так вот он не обязан Вас пускать,кем бы Ваша бумага не была бы подписана,все будет зависить от того найдете ли Вы общий язык с командиром или нет,в противном случае он потребует редакционное задание,оно должно присутствовать обязательно(если это официальная съемка)
Такая бумага(подписанная ГК СФ),в которой говориться "ПРОШУ (именно прошу)оказывать содействие "и т.д.,есть у меня и у отца,но скажу Вам честно,ни разу ее не доставали и не использовали,так как это обычная формальность,у меня батя сам был ком полка,и иногда приезжали люди с фотоаппаратами,которым он практически не отказывал,так как сам помешан на этом деле(именно так он познакомился с ушедшим от нас Сергеем Скрынниковым),но еще раз повторюсь,он был не обязан этого делать,достаточно было сказать  "Товарищ командующий,я человек суеверный и людей с фотоаппаратами на аэродром не пущу" и все ,разговор закончен
Так что смело едте,общайтесь с командирами и будет Вам счастье(или не будет)
Единственное место ,куда практически невозможно попасть ГЛИЦ во Владимировке -мечта идиота
.

----------


## An-Z

2Вячеслав
В принципе Nazar прав. Постучите - вам и откроют! Задвиньте поглубже боязнь быть посланным каким нибудь прапором на КПП и дерзайте. По своему опыту скажу, что выйти сразу на командира достаточно тяжело, попробуйте сначала с замов, лучше с зама по воспитательной, во всех частях все дела с историей ведут как правило они. Самый лёгкий и простой способ, но он работает при наличии "информатора" вблизи нужного вам музея, попасть в музей во время празднования Дня части, 9 мая и прочих больших праздников, во время которых обычно музеи открыты для всех.
Ну а работа с пресс-службой ВВС это самы правильный и самый долгий вариант и без всякой гарантии на успех..

----------


## Вячеслав

Пасибо :D

----------


## Петрович

Вид сверху на "рязань" - это не Рязань. В понедельник попробую найти свои фото и выставить - на представленном фото конфигурация рулежек другая, стоянка Ан-2 из Р2КУКУ осутствует, стоянки авиаремонтного завода тоже нет.

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Надеюсь что дальшые "Походы.." будут !!!!!!!!!

 Большое спасибо "Волку-АнЗельму".  Я думал что он обычный ВЕЗДЕХОД .....

Внимание: 1 - Протестировать буду если Модератор перенесет эту ветку из "Современность > Походы"  в "Современность >Форма одежды"

2 - Будет четыре дня назад - открываю ящик смотрю (я в Польше, польяк) - письмо по русске по делу Протеста из 16-12-2005 г. ("Зажги свечи и другое ...").
Без подписии аноним
Посмотрел э-мыл с вниманием - э-мыл из брытанского сервера 
По этому делу протестировать не буду (дорогие братя - беларусы)!

Заяц

----------


## An-Z

2Петрович: это именно Рязань "гражданская", а на вид Дягилево будет интересно взглянуть, мне его не удалось сфотать.. ждём от Вас фоток!!
2Marek_W_Pilat: Будут "походы", будут..

----------


## Саныч74

> 2Бомбер
> 1. Прямо воттак время действий не скажу, но так как отснят исторический формуляр части, периодн работы в ДРА восстановить можно достаточно точно.


Это январь-февраль 1989 года.
Назад домой тогда прилетели в конце февраля.

----------


## An-Z

Благодарю за уточнение! А не подскажите, что то крупнее ФАБ-3000 тогда с Ту-22М3 бросали?

----------


## Саныч74

> Благодарю за уточнение! А не подскажите, что то крупнее ФАБ-3000 тогда с Ту-22М3 бросали?


Нет, больше, чем 3-тоннка в ГО не влазит - стабилизатор у бомбы мешается

----------


## An-Z

Я так и думал, что крупнее калибр не влезет. Просто в ряде изданий по теме пишется, что на Афганистан вываливали все советские запасы тяжёлых ФАБ и упоминаются ФАБ-5000, -6000, -9000...

----------


## Саныч74

> Я так и думал, что крупнее калибр не влезет. Просто в ряде изданий по теме пишется, что на Афганистан вываливали все советские запасы тяжёлых ФАБ и упоминаются ФАБ-5000, -6000, -9000...


Не, некому там кроме нас было таскать, мы одни там были.
Из Маров ходили.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Не, некому там кроме нас было таскать, мы одни там были.
> Из Маров ходили.


В апреле-мае 1984 года по Пандшеру не вы работали?
В Баграме в районе дальнего привода специально для работы дальней авиации был установлен уголковый отражатель.

----------


## Nazar

> Не, некому там кроме нас было таскать, мы одни там были.
> Из Маров ходили.


А как-же Ту-16, они чем бомбились?

----------


## An-Z

В них вроде бы до ФАБ-6000 в отсек помещается...

----------


## Nazar

> В них вроде бы до ФАБ-6000 в отсек помещается...


А не до ФАБ 9000?

----------


## Сергеичь

> Это январь-февраль 1989 года.
> Назад домой тогда прилетели в конце февраля.


 Вечер добрый.
 Специально зарегистрировался,чтоб восстановить историческую справедливость.
 Прибыли в Мары-2 1-го февраля,2-го был первый вылет с 4-мя ФАБ-1500.
Дальше работали и 1500 и с 3000.Крайний вылет состоялся 14-го февраля.На БД были до апреля.Майские праздники отмечали уже дома.
 На борту изображён орден Красного Знамени и красные звёзды по количеству боевых вылетов.
 С Уважением к форумянам,бывший лётчик 840-го ТБАП.

----------


## Сергеичь

> Вечер добрый.
>  Специально зарегистрировался,чтоб восстановить историческую справедливость.
>  Прибыли в Мары-2 1-го февраля,2-го был первый вылет с 4-мя ФАБ-1500.
> Дальше работали и 1500 и с 3000.Крайний вылет состоялся 14-го февраля.На БД были до апреля.Майские праздники отмечали уже дома.
>  На борту изображён орден Красного Знамени и красные звёзды по количеству боевых вылетов.
>  С Уважением к форумянам,бывший лётчик 840-го ТБАП.


Да,Ту-16-е ходили с ФАБ-9000.

----------


## An-Z

Сергеичь, спасибо за важные детали! А на МБД тогда бомбы вешали? Фотографии "орденоносного" борта не сохранилось? Кстати, не вспомните, какой у него был бортномер?
Фото из музея 840 тбап и исторического формуляра

----------


## Sanych62

В феврале 1987г. лично наблюдал процесс передвигания 9тоннки трактором (К-700 или Т-150) на ближайшей к арыку стороне стоянки.

----------


## Сергеичь

Добрый вечер.
 На МБД вешали 3-х тонки,2 шт.,полуторки на замки,по 4-е штуки.
 Орден рисовали на всех бортах.Фото есть,но в основном под самолётом.Номера начинались на 3.Кстати,на фото неполный экипаж Оршанского полка,но так как узнанный мной человек на этой фото стал впоследствии ком АП 840-го,объяснимо,как фото оказалось в музее полка.

----------


## An-Z

> ....,но так как узнанный мной человек на этой фото стал впоследствии ком АП 840-го,объяснимо,как фото оказалось в музее полка.


:) Ну чтож, логично... Спасибо за инфу, а орден на левом борте рисовался или на обоих? За фото, так чтоб самолёт и орден были видны был бы благодарен.
Про подвеску бомб поподробнее, Вы имели в виду внутреннюю подвеску в бомбоотсеке? На внешние МБД3-У9-68 ФАБ-3000 вешали??

----------


## AC

> Фото из музея 840 тбап и исторического формуляра


На 9 боевых вылетов 142 сброшенных ФАБ-3000 (так в формуляре) это же многовато однако... Какое-то их их количество на тренировки израсходовано было видимо что ли???  :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

Отчего же? 10 самолётов х 9 вылетов х 2 ФАБ-3000, в теории могли сбросить до 180 бомб, но как говорит Сергеичь бросали и ФАБ-1500 и наверно(считаю возможным) бомбы меньших калибров... Вопрос пока тот же, вешали ли во время вылетов в Афган на один самолёт разные бомбы?

----------


## AC

> Отчего же? 10 самолётов х 9 вылетов х 2 ФАБ-3000, в теории могли сбросить до 180 бомб, но как говорит Сергеичь бросали и ФАБ-1500 и наверно(считаю возможным) бомбы меньших калибров...


Хм-м... Тогда я не совсем правильно видимо понял эту статистику из формуляра... Я понял буквально, что всего в ходе этого "Бурана-89" был сделан 71 самолето-вылет, из них 9 -- собственно боевых.
А получается, что может быть и что 9 (групповых?) боевых = 71 самолето-вылету  :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Да, точно, есть двусмысленность в моей интерпретации записи.. Надеюсь непосредственный участник событий прояснит ситуацию.

----------


## Саныч74

*Сергеичь,* так давно было, затёрлось немного, сейчас вспоминаю, как пришёл борт (командира убей не вспомню, может и ты(если я правильно тебя признал) правак - Женька Бондаренко), привезли здоровенный контейнер во весь грузолюк. Было это вроде к 8 марта? Если не прав, поправь? :Smile: 
Борт закатили напротив КДП во 2-й.

----------


## Саныч74

> но так как узнанный мной человек на этой фото стал впоследствии ком АП 840-го,объяснимо,как фото оказалось в музее полка.


Как-как - сам В.Н. и повесил. :Rolleyes: 
чё-б не увековечить себя любимого.
Тем более шрама ещё нету - красавец!

----------


## Сергеичь

Всем добрый вечер.
 Саныч 74,извини дорогой,что-то не узнаю тебя))),в то время я был праваком,у Гречухи.
 Теперь по порядку,пробую включить память на полную))).
 Вешали бомбы только в грузолюк,о внешней подвеске и речи не шло.Если посмотрите на фото повнимательнее,то и ракетные балки тоже сняты.Предваряя вопросы попробую объяснить,как объясняли нам.Наши вероятные "друзья" прознав,что над ДРА носятся самолёты ДА в ракетном снаряжении,могли бы всему миру объявить,что по силам притиводействия используют КР.Поэтому и были приняты меры,чтоб не возбуждать усяких инсинуаций).
 По формуляру.Честно,эта запись меня самого несколько удивила,но принимая во внимание,что сделана она была уже при новом ком АП,(не тот,другой),вопрос формального подхода налицо,к сожалению.
 Вот теперь самое интересное.9 боевых вылетов по 10 бортов = 90 с/вылетов.Но принимая во внимание,что по 10 бортов ходило не на каждый вылет,то цифра 71 реальна.Так же и с подсчётом сброшенных бомб.Опять же формализм налицо.Более точные цифры были выданы по прилёте на базу,но всё было видимо округлено и упрощено.К сожалению.
 Разные бомбы не вешали.Подвеска производилась согласно поставленной задаче.
 Тренировок никаких не было.Экипажи привлекались полностью боеготовые.
 Саныч 74,В.Н.))))))))))).Женька был у Новикова,про контейнер не помню.
 8-го марта весь день просидели в самолётах,ждали команду на вылет,там опять буча закипела,но вечером прошёл отбой и мы пошли праздновать женский день)))))).

----------


## An-Z

О как! Многие считают "Исторический формуляр" истиной в последней инстанции, а оказывается к его заполнению могли подойти "творчески". Не ожидал, скажу прямо..
С подвеской бомбового вооружения всё ясно, благодарю за информацию!

----------


## AC

> ...По формуляру. Честно, эта запись меня самого несколько удивила, но принимая во внимание, что сделана она была уже при новом ком АП (не тот, другой), вопрос формального подхода налицо,к сожалению.
> Вот теперь самое интересное. 9 боевых вылетов по 10 бортов = 90 с/вылетов. Но принимая во внимание, что по 10 бортов ходило не на каждый вылет, то цифра 71 реальна. Так же и с подсчётом сброшенных бомб. Опять же формализм налицо. Более точные цифры были выданы по прилёте на базу, но всё было видимо округлено и упрощено. К сожалению.
> Разные бомбы не вешали. Подвеска производилась согласно поставленной задаче.
> Тренировок никаких не было. Экипажи привлекались полностью боеготовые...


Спасибо за разъяснение.
Хм-м-м... Но тогда выходит как раз, что 142 = 71 х 2 ФАБ-3000

----------


## Саныч74

> Саныч 74,извини дорогой,что-то не узнаю тебя))),в то время я был праваком,у Гречухи.


Ну всё, не ошибся я, Е.И.С. :Tongue: 
Сам я пришёл в 88 году, и попал к Чике-младшему в экипаж, потом к Малай Петровичу, а потом с Тяпычем возили меня на штурмана.
Правда, чё-т я думал, что ты уже с левой чашки тогда летал.



> Саныч 74,В.Н.))))))))))).Женька был у Новикова,про контейнер не помню.
>  8-го марта весь день просидели в самолётах,ждали команду на вылет,там опять буча закипела,но вечером прошёл отбой и мы пошли праздновать женский день)))))).


Точно, с Бобичем же Женька в экипаже был!

Надо отметить, камуфляжные комбезы тогда давали только тем, кто летал в Афган - круть тогда несусветная.

----------


## Сергеичь

Саныч,ошибся,я Ф.А.С.))))

----------


## Сергеичь

АС
 Помню,первый или второй вылет был с -1500,видимо их округлили до-3000)))),честно говоря это уже и не так важно.
 С Уважением к сообществу.

----------


## Сергеичь

[QUOTE=An-Z;61379]:) Ну чтож, логично... Спасибо за инфу, а орден на левом борте рисовался или на обоих? За фото, так чтоб самолёт и орден были видны был бы благодарен.

 Уважаемый An-Z,сегодня случайно наткнулся на фото,о котором Вы просили.Съёмка проводилась на день части другом моего сына.

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за информацию, но это современные машины, сам такие в Сольцах фотографировал в начале 2000х.. Вот увидеть бы фото "тех" лет.. 
Сергеичь, можете подтвердить, местоположение ордена и отметок боевых вылетов с тех лет сохранилось?

----------


## Сергеичь

Добрый день.Да,это те самые самолёты,звёзды и орден с тех лет.Более того,именно на этом 35-м я и летал.

----------


## An-Z

О как! Очень интересно, спасибо!

----------

